# 220v 2 phase motor for Electrical Boat conversion



## Isaak (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello,

First of all, i have to say...what a great forum!

My doubts that lead me to here are, firstly:

Is it viable to use a 5-7kw 220v 2 phase+neutral motor for a electrical conversion of a sailboat? 

I basically have to choices, first I could install a 36-48v DC and run it with controller of the batteries but the controller + motor seem a little expensive for my budget.

And secondly, I was thinking of a used 220v 2phase motor ( which exist for 50eur here in Europe) + a cheap controller and a inverter from the batteries and as backup I could always run a Genny directly to the motor right?

Is there any major reason why not to use the 220v motor 2phase instead of DC? Also, generally speaking a 220v 2phase electric motor would regenerate better and without need of controller than the DC, right?

Kind regards & thank you very much!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

unless you design inverters for fun, it is probably more trouble than it is worth. 

If you mean single/split phase w/capacitor, then it is still better to use a 3 phase.


----------

